# binkw32.dll problem



## prakash.gourav (Jun 6, 2008)

i installed spiderman friend or foe. but it was not running beacause some visual c++ 2005 libraries were not installed. before i installed them i did some registry clean ups. Now i got those files installed and tried to run the game but it showed this error:"The procedure entry point _BinkGetFrameBuffersInfo@8 could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dll"  . the binkw32.dll file was version 1.5.x so i downloaded latest 3.x from net but the problem persists. plz help.


----------



## krates (Jun 6, 2008)

you need to reinstal the os

you need to reinstall the game


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 6, 2008)

Your solution is here:
*dll-repair-tools.com/dll-files/binkw32dll-%E2%80%93-error-in-computer-games


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 6, 2008)

Install Microsoft Visual C++ 2005

aND REINSTALL THE GAME.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 6, 2008)

Install the runtime, and then the game again. Should do it.


----------

